# BC a beaten man - admits Bosh is gone



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The drama is officially over. The lustre permanently gone from BC's shiny facade.


http://www.fan590.com/media.jsp?content ... 80508_6668

On the McCowan show BC admits Bosh is gone.

Gets worse, much worse. Don't expect any great package. BC is not even sure a S&T will happen now. And if it does BC was selling the benefits of a TPE as the major asset coming back. That essentially means trading Bosh for cap space. BC was actually preparing the fan base for Bosh walking away for nothing. His best case is now the TPE. How sad is that.

Worse still, BC does not want to trade Hedo because if Bosh leaves and he does not get good value back from Hedo trade then "Raps will not be a very good team". Yes, he said that and is truly delusional.

That also implies that the interest in Hedo is luke warm at best and the offers are pathetic right now. Certainly not the level of Gortat and Bass like we may have hoped.

BCs mismanagement of the Raps will soon be complete.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I still don't see Bosh walking away without a sign&trade. BC is saying that because it is a possibility but I doubt he believes it himself that Bosh would just walk away from that type of money. That said, I still expect the Raptors to end up with something rather than cap space from the sign&trade. There have been reports coming out from both Chicago and Miami saying that Bosh/Lebron going there is a "done deal". To me that actually says that nothing is certain at this point and it will come down to where Lebron decides to go. 

As for Hedo I don't think anyone here actually thought that his trade value is anything but terrible after a horrendous season. I expect him to be on the roster next year and perhaps beyond that. As a role player I don't think the team will cater to his demands as much as he may think.

I just can't wait to see how all this unfolds.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

we've been through quite a bit as a fanbase but this sets a new low. no question. i'm exhausted from having to listen to this man's excuses. downplaying his involvement, deflecting some of the blame onto chris bosh, presenting himself as powerless through no fault of his own, etc., is shocking. and it sure sounds like he's not just setting the stage, but in fact _rolling out the carpet_ for chris to leave, doesn't it? he seems awfully uncomfortable talking about re-signing him. it honestly sounds like he wants him to go.

and then cracking jokes and distancing himself from the nightmare around the corner? i mean, at least show the courtesy to take this seriously. you made so many mistakes leading up to this point, bryan, at least take responsibility for them and stop making light of the consequences. there are a lot of fans- maybe the vast majority- who will be devastated by this outcome and may not be willing to buy yet more hope from your sales team.

stop sodomizing the fans. you may not expect to stay beyond this season but the pain being suffered by the fans (on your account) is very real. if i saw you on the street i'd give you an earful about it- in fact, i'd give you more than that. i think a lot of fans would. trade your porsche in for a cadillac.

peace?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A further downer for Raps fans is that future 1st Miami holds...you guys may not see the playoffs for a while if this goes down...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just sign-and-trade Bosh for Beasley. Get any value while you can.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas would be a good get. He's better than he gets credit for, that's for sure.

He's not on Bosh's level yet. But he can get there - and he'll be cheap for the next few years too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Why did MLSE pick up Colangelo's option, again?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 26, 2004)

Since We draft Ed Davis, I know that Bosh is going leave, this is BC desicion to let him go because too expensive to keep him around also BC need to sign Amir and develop him and Davis in PF position.
My question to you guys is Which player that BC will build around? AB? , Jack? or else.
I heard from Eric Smith and Jack they like to build around Jack because He has big heart, he care about the team and show leadership.
Will Amir , Davis able to replace Bosh position? and fill up stat 15 to 20 ppg?
will make playoff nex year?
Peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Since We draft Ed Davis, I know that Bosh is going leave, this is BC desicion to let him go because too expensive to keep him around also BC need to sign Amir and develop him and Davis in PF position.
> My question to you guys is Which player that BC will build around? AB? , Jack? or else.
> I heard from Eric Smith and Jack they like to build around Jack because He has big heart, he care about the team and show leadership.
> Will Amir , Davis able to replace Bosh position? and fill up stat 15 to 20 ppg?
> ...


Bosh is not too expensive. Toronto would gladly give him the max. Bosh is giving up tens of millions in guaranteed salary by walking away from the team.

Johnson is a good kid but is a career role player.

Davis would be getting playing time regardless.

Jack is also a career role player and not the kind of player to "build around", whatever that means. The franchise players will be Bargnani and Turkoglu which is a sham.

Neither Johnson or Davis will fill Bosh's shoes. Davis has potential to be a good player but not for a few years.

The Raps didn't make the playoffs with Bosh, how are they going to do it without him? The East could get even stronger this year if it imports players like Stoudemire, Boozer, etc..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ballocks said:


> we've been through quite a bit as a fanbase but this sets a new low. no question. i'm exhausted from having to listen to this man's excuses. downplaying his involvement, deflecting some of the blame onto chris bosh, presenting himself as powerless through no fault of his own, etc., is shocking. and it sure sounds like he's not just setting the stage, but in fact _rolling out the carpet_ for chris to leave, doesn't it? he seems awfully uncomfortable talking about re-signing him. it honestly sounds like he wants him to go.
> 
> and then cracking jokes and distancing himself from the nightmare around the corner? i mean, at least show the courtesy to take this seriously. you made so many mistakes leading up to this point, bryan, at least take responsibility for them and stop making light of the consequences. there are a lot of fans- maybe the vast majority- who will be devastated by this outcome and may not be willing to buy yet more hope from your sales team.
> 
> ...


Damn, ballocks, this is one post where the "peace" at the end of it seems tacked on.

Colangelo's living off his namesake at this point. Perhaps the whole time?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Damn, ballocks, this is one post where the "peace" at the end of it seems tacked on.


lol. i made the change

peace?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Whether its with Bosh or without Bosh, whether its with BC or without him, the big problem that I now have with this franchise is that this will be a mediocre (AT BEST) team for a very, VERY long time. Our cap space is gone, I dunno if we have a 1st rounder to use in the next year or so. 

It'd be fine if we were a really bad team, at least expectations would be muted and we'd have off-seasons to look forward to. But with this roster, we'll win some games but we wont win any big ones. With this team we'll be neither coming nor going, stuck in a state of nothingness. Its like 2005 is rearing its head once again and we have nothing to show for it - really we have nothing to show for it, not even a decent playoff run. 

Absolutely heart breaking.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> Whether its with Bosh or without Bosh, whether its with BC or without him, the big problem that I now have with this franchise is that this will be a mediocre (AT BEST) team for a very, VERY long time. Our cap space is gone, I dunno if we have a 1st rounder to use in the next year or so.
> 
> It'd be fine if we were a really bad team, at least expectations would be muted and we'd have off-seasons to look forward to. But with this roster, we'll win some games but we wont win any big ones. With this team we'll be neither coming nor going, stuck in a state of nothingness. Its like 2005 is rearing its head once again and we have nothing to show for it - really we have nothing to show for it, not even a decent playoff run.
> 
> Absolutely heart breaking.


i couldn't agree more. literally. that's what i would've written.

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> Whether its with Bosh or without Bosh, whether its with BC or without him, the big problem that I now have with this franchise is that this will be a mediocre (AT BEST) team for a very, VERY long time. Our cap space is gone, I dunno if we have a 1st rounder to use in the next year or so.
> 
> It'd be fine if we were a really bad team, at least expectations would be muted and we'd have off-seasons to look forward to. But with this roster, we'll win some games but we wont win any big ones. With this team we'll be neither coming nor going, stuck in a state of nothingness. Its like 2005 is rearing its head once again and we have nothing to show for it - really we have nothing to show for it, not even a decent playoff run.
> 
> Absolutely heart breaking.


I've said it a while ago that the saddest part of Bosh leaving is that it reinforces this idea that Canada cannot hold any superstars. I don't know if that is true or not but if it is indeed true, there is no point for the Raptors to exist in Canada. Forget about mediocrity due to cap space or poor management, the Raptors will never be anything other than horrible-mediocre if stars are bolting every 5-7 years.

Let's say we lose like the Nets for the next 3 years and get 3 straight top picks. All that means is that we're going to be starting over by the time those guys become superstars. There is no solution for our team if that's the case and that's the bigger problem in my opinion.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I am not as worried about that as most of you seem to be. Most players, whether they are black, white, or whatever, tend to like Toronto. VC would not have wanted out if we were winning. Neither would Bosh. Neither would Damon. If players are getting their money and on a competitive playoff club they will stay. Only TMac may have gone anyway but maybe not even him if we were ECF or close to it.

Guys like Butch Carter and Cito Gaston love Toronto despite being American. Obviously these are mature men and not teenagers though.

We just need to win. In the playoffs. If we can do that through rookies who are locked into their deals and adding a nice vet or two then we can bring in the final big FA who sees what we have here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This. It's not the city, it's been crap GM's and crap player decisions for half a decade that have hurt your franchise.

If the Raptors were winning - Bosh would've stayed. Same with Vince.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> I am not as worried about that as most of you seem to be. Most players, whether they are black, white, or whatever, tend to like Toronto. VC would not have wanted out if we were winning. Neither would Bosh. Neither would Damon. If players are getting their money and on a competitive playoff club they will stay. Only TMac may have gone anyway but maybe not even him if we were ECF or close to it.
> 
> Guys like Butch Carter and Cito Gaston love Toronto despite being American. Obviously these are mature men and not teenagers though.
> 
> We just need to win. In the playoffs. If we can do that through rookies who are locked into their deals and adding a nice vet or two then we can bring in the final big FA who sees what we have here.


The notion that players don't like to play in Canada doesn't even have to be true. All that matters is how fans perceive it. Bosh is yet another guy that chooses to leave us. If you count guys like T-Mac and Stoudemire, Bosh is now the 4th star that's leaving us for an American team. At same point that fear starts setting in for the fans and when that happens it's cancerous for the franchise.

I pray that isn't the case because I can't imagine why guys would choose to play in smaller cities like Memphis or New Orleans or Indiana over Toronto. However I believe the team is at the point where it must keep a star for the sake of keeping a star. 

It also doesn't help when our team is loaded with European players. Which is just another way of saying that they are the only guys that are willing to play in Toronto.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I've said it a while ago that the saddest part of Bosh leaving is that it reinforces this idea that Canada cannot hold any superstars. I don't know if that is true or not but if it is indeed true, there is no point for the Raptors to exist in Canada. Forget about mediocrity due to cap space or poor management, the Raptors will never be anything other than horrible-mediocre if stars are bolting every 5-7 years.
> 
> Let's say we lose like the Nets for the next 3 years and get 3 straight top picks. All that means is that we're going to be starting over by the time those guys become superstars. There is no solution for our team if that's the case and that's the bigger problem in my opinion.


But why are players leaving the team? I dont think its so much that they dont like the city but rather the team is/was stagnant and wasnt winning. Vince and Bosh left under similar circumstances - the team they left behind was one that wasnt going to go very far. 

Just look at Bosh - who did we surround Bosh with to make this team a better one? We didnt protect him with a bruising, defensive, center. We didnt find him a dependable scorer from the perimeter. We didnt develop a bench. We had a revolving door at the head coaching position. No stability at all. Why stick around when you have the opportunity to win elsewhere?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> But why are players leaving the team? I dont think its so much that they dont like the city but rather the team is/was stagnant and wasnt winning. Vince and Bosh left under similar circumstances - the team they left behind was one that wasnt going to go very far.
> 
> Just look at Bosh - who did we surround Bosh with to make this team a better one? We didnt protect him with a bruising, defensive, center. We didnt find him a dependable scorer from the perimeter. We didnt develop a bench. We had a revolving door at the head coaching position. No stability at all. Why stick around when you have the opportunity to win elsewhere?


We can tell ourselves all these reasons and believe me I wish they are all true, however the fact of the matter is we haven't had a superstar player that would stick around.

This franchise also has never had a significant free agent signing or even traded for any allstar caliber player. The management can keep telling the fanbase how players love Toronto but at the end of the day we aren't the team that stars consider going to when free agency rolls around.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

> Bosh is now the 4th star that's leaving us for an American team


LOL! It would be difficult for them to go anywhere but an American team given the makeup of the league. That is why I think the concern is overblown. They are not leaving Canada, they are leaving the Raptors. Mostly with good reason.

Damon went home to POR - also a top contender
TMac went home to ORL - expecting Duncan and a top contender
VC we decided to send him to NJ - best offer Babs got
Bosh will go MIA/CHI/NY most likely which is based on winning with Wade/Lebron

Only TMac left a pretty good situation. He knew he was a breakout star and hoped to be paired with Duncan in ORL.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bosh made another careless, or classless, twat last night.


> "After all these years... Just 24 hrs left," wrote Bosh. "Wow. I'm getting anxious."


Hard not to take that as a shot, that he has been wanting out for a while and waiting for the day.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I remember when Bosh came back from injury this season and he was struggling and Armstrong was absolutely ripping him during the game. I couldn't believe some of the things he was saying, and you know Bosh's family was probably watching that.

Toronto needs to build a first class organization from the top to the bottom before they can win. It's little things like that which determine your fate in this league.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Adam said:


> I remember when Bosh came back from injury this season and he was struggling and Armstrong was absolutely ripping him during the game. I couldn't believe some of the things he was saying, and you know Bosh's family was probably watching that.
> 
> Toronto needs to build a first class organization from the top to the bottom before they can win. It's little things like that which determine your fate in this league.


No offense but I think your in no position to speak on the Raps as an organization


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> No offense but I think your in no position to speak on the Raps as an organization


I don't take any offense but I can speak on the Raps on issues I'm informed. I watch the games. I heard what I heard. I see how BC operates. I can speak on the Raps confidently.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> LOL! It would be difficult for them to go anywhere but an American team given the makeup of the league. That is why I think the concern is overblown. They are not leaving Canada, they are leaving the Raptors. Mostly with good reason.
> 
> Damon went home to POR - also a top contender
> TMac went home to ORL - expecting Duncan and a top contender
> ...


But why hasn't this franchise signed or traded for any allstar caliber players all these years? The biggest names that we've gotten in our 15+ years of existence is a disgruntled Jalen Rose, washed up Jermaine O'neal, TJ Ford, and Antonio Davis. Up until this point Hedo Turkoglu is the first guy that came here willingly through free agency. Which leads to another point, our team is filled with European players. My guess is that BC and the entire MLSE has realized that because it is such a struggle to get American players to come up here, they should just get Euro players. It is never a strategy based on Euros being better, it's a strategy that is forced by our circumstance.

Like I said, I'm sure we can find a harmless excuse for every star that leaves Toronto as well as every star that overlooks Toronto come free agency time. However it doesn't change the fact that there is a rising suspicion in our fanbase that feels this way regarding stars leaving the team. It wouldn't surprise me if that has also become the general feeling amongst players. That's why I said that it's important at this point for the team to land or keep a star just to show that we're capable of doing so.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^the sad part is the "biggest" acquisition was supposedly a washed up Hakeem and wait for it.. Bryan Colangelo. Luring him to Toronto is and probably the biggest catch the organization ever fetcted; it speak volumes because BC is not even a player.

edit: heavy rumours is in place that BC tentatively agreed to principle to trade Bosh to Miami for Chalmers, Beasley, and Joel Anthony.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> But why hasn't this franchise signed or traded for any allstar caliber players all these years?


I think there are 2 clear reasons for this.

One, we have never had huge capspace to chase a top guy with.

Two, we have never been a very good team. This is most important.


If we actually make the team attractive to top FA's and become a winning franchise I think players will come.

Until a player turns down a Raptors team that is a solid playoff team with real title aspirations then I will not buy into the theory that we can't land them.

I actually cannot think of one star player we chased that we did not get, other than a young Rashard Lewis in SEA off his rookie deal. Grunwald chased him and was supposedly close but he stayed in SEA.

who else have we actually failed to get? The better question may be why MLSE has not aggressively chased all star talent.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

kirk_2003 said:


> edit: heavy rumours is in place that BC tentatively agreed to principle to trade Bosh to Miami for Chalmers, Beasley, and Joel Anthony.


Its "False" for now

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...ruth-in-bosh-to-miami-rumours/article1624393/


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Two, we have never been a very good team. This is most important.
> 
> If we actually make the team attractive to top FA's and become a winning franchise I think players will come.


But don't you think that's sort of a question of chicken first or egg first? It's difficult to build a contender when your team never acquires anybody significant. Everything the Raptors have done has been through the draft. If you look at a team like Houston that is also mediocre, they were able to go out and get a guy like Kevin Martin and Trevor Ariza to help boost their team. Granted things haven't worked out in Houston because of injuries, but the moves they've made the past couple of years are ones that the Raptors can learn from. I'm not expecting the Raptors to go out and get Lebron James but at least get somebody that is a hot commodity in the free agent/trade market.



> The better question may be why MLSE has not aggressively chased all star talent.


Exactly, the Raptors have taken the Detroit Pistons approach for as long as I can remember. You need at least 2 stars on your team to win in this league and the Raptors have never had that. I don't consider VC/Tmac as 2 stars because Tmac wasn't a star when he left.

This is similar to BC telling us that MLSE is willing to pay luxury tax in order to build a winner yet I can't think of the last time that our franchise paid significant tax. At some point I would like to stop hearing the "We could but we decided that it's best we don't" excuse. I'd rather our team make some mistakes signing guys rather than not sign anyone at all.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Even CHI could not attract flies after Jordan left. They had to find their star through the draft in Rose. They also drafted Deng, Gordon, Hinrich, Noah, Gibson, Tyrus. All those drafts and painful years have lead them to a place where they can now finally attract FA's again. You have to be a winner or clearly be seen as close to winning with one or two pieces.

Expansion teams have to prove they are winning organizations. And MLSE has to prove it will spend tax dollars. Raps have done neither of those things and there is no guarantee we ever will.

Kevin Martin was considered a very hard to move contract. He is wildly overpaid. HOU had to bite the bullet to take him on. Would MLSE do that? Doubtful. A guy like that is not a superstar.

MLSE and Teachers might be the biggest hurdle to ever getting a big FA here. They won't do what the Knicks or Mavs are willing to do in overpaying for production at multiple positions.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i can't believe BC's been so non-chalant about this, i can't believe he admits bosh is gone. why don't you do something about it, BC? i'm just shocked and worried as to what it means... shrug of the shoulders, etc. i mean, where is the *fight* in this team- at any level? i just can't relate to this passive, whatever, _it is what it is_ dynamic.

we just sit and take it. we get posterized both on and off the court repeatedly and it really doesn't bother us.

i'm still hoping bosh's loyalty prevails here. to me he's still the great hope. i'm still hoping he's the one exception to the rule: i'm still hoping that this is his way of getting basketball some real exposure and attention in this town (because it's working), and that he won't abandon ship like those before him because he's just too proud. that this is all part of his master plan.

because at the end of the day, if there's anything that can match colangelo's arrogance, it's chris bosh's will and persistence. i'm still hoping for the one-in-a-million chance that he's playing everyone (including bryan colangelo, the american media and his own agency) like a nintendo wii.

but i've been wrong before.

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

as of 10:00 this looks official, only the globe is saying conflicts, the rest the star & espn preatty much have it done.
What I have read is our Staff does not like Beasely b/c his work ethic and it has been sad we want no part of him.
Rather than getting nothing for Bosh we get 3 guys, 2 who instantly improve the depth and 1 who could start.
With the Hedu and betwen Jack and Jose 1 gots to go issue I think BC will package Beasely and bolster the chance of getting a player who would be a instant impact player replacing Hedu/Jose ala Gay a CP3/Felton.
I think offering Jose and Beasely for Gay would bring us a top end slashing SF and than if we can get Bass, Gortat & Pietruis overall makes us a better team without Bosh, getting Gay will be hard.

Plan A go after Rudy hard/Crawford.JOJo,Butler, Felton 
Plan B Go after vets like Prince/Redd to start C 
low profile hard working guys like AP, Mason Jr, Battier, Dunleavy Jr, Nate

Current Depth chart
Jack Derozan Hedu Beasely Bargnani Jhonson Chalmers Davis Anthony Weems Alabi

Possible depth chart-Hedu
Jack Derozan Pietruis Beasely Bargnani Jhonson Jose Chalmers Davis Weems Bass Gortat Alabi>Dleauge
With this trade Jose must go possibly with Beasely for a good SG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas may have issues, but his work ethic isnt one of them. 

If he comes to the Raptors, he'll put up big numbers right away.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ok but he feeling in the mgmt is they dont like him but he gets achance to start and put close to Bosh numbers , I think 17/7. If they dont want him he can be packaged with Jose for a big player. i.e S&T for Gay


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Beas may have issues, but his work ethic isnt one of them.
> 
> If he comes to the Raptors, he'll put up big numbers right away.


honestly, why don't you take a break?

how bout we do this: the heat give us d-wade, we'll give you sonny weems, and i swear, you'll definitely find a place in the rotation for sonny. he's very athletic, plays with great energy and demonstrates fantastic heart on the defensive end... - 

i mean, seriously. be sensitive, ok? i don't think anyone really wants to talk about this right now. if bosh gets traded for beasley, i think numbers will be the least of our concerns.

peace


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

ballocks said:


> honestly, why don't you take a break?
> 
> how bout we do this: the heat give us d-wade, we'll give you sonny weems, and i swear, you'll definitely find a place in the rotation for sonny. he's very athletic, plays with great energy and demonstrates fantastic heart on the defensive end... -
> 
> ...


OK, you know bosh is going. He could of possibly went for nothing. Beasley has the potential to be a star player in the NBA, he has real talent. He is certainly a lot better than nothing. 
He has a point, Beasley might break out or at least start improving if he's not under Wade.


I don't know why you are so shocked about bosh leaving. I've been prepared for it for like 6 months. 

PS 
It's not a ****ing trade. DUUUUUUHJHHHHH


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

mo76 said:


> OK, you know bosh is going. He could of possibly went for nothing. Beasley has the potential to be a star player in the NBA, he has real talent. He is certainly a lot better than nothing.
> He has a point, Beasley might break out or at least start improving if he's not under Wade.
> 
> 
> ...


have you watched beasley over the past few years? people keep talking about him like it's 2008 again and he's at kansas state. he's proven himself to be a weak player as a pro. he can't get his game off. sure, that could possibly change- but it probably won't because it usually doesn't. and at the same time, no team should be paying for that potential right now anyway. he carries a lot of baggage and he's stratospheres below chris bosh.

when i hear people talk about beasley today, it reminds me of how they talked about dorell wright, travis outlaw, kirk snyder, mike sweetney, eddie robinson and, for that matter, our very own andrea bargnani. they're just saying what they want to believe, not necessarily what is true.

call up beasley's games as a heat and let me know if you still feel the same way. the summer drives me crazy, only because people recall mock drafts and scouting reports and old news like it's real and still relevant. i don't need to read what he might be able to do from some jonathan givony player profile. i can see with my own two eyes- and until player x shows me he can do other things, i don't need to believe it anymore. i certainly won't make a trade from that dangerous position. 

peace


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree with Ballocks on this one. People tend to give too many excuses for underachieving players nowadays. The bottom line is if you are suppose to be a star player, you will put up good numbers no matter what system you're playing under at least at the pro level. Only role players have trouble fitting in. The star players that "can't function" on certain teams are at best borderline allstars and most of the time not allstars at all. Michael Beasley isn't a star. He's not going to be a star just because he moves up north to Toronto.

That said, I'm sure the Raptors would at least consider the offer. But theres no point for us to sugarcoat the deal. We are getting a role player that likely won't mount to much in his career.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

You may be right but the kid is only 21 (2 years into the league) and putting up 15/6 in the NBA on a playoff team. After dominating the NCAA and being a clear cut top 2 pick in the draft. 

Talent is there. The question to me is his mental make-up. A similar concern that I have about Bargs actually.

I think a change of scenery and a different approach could do wonders for Beasley. Not make him a superstar, but a very good NBA starter who maybe gets named to a few all star games by the coaches. At a minimum I think a good season pumps up his trade value significantly.

I think you take him as part of a MIA package but with no big expectations from him. Better than our last trade with MIA where we got Banks and gave up a first.


----------

